# Paul George 360 Windmill Dunk Between The Legs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

2nd dunk in the video. Sick.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

wow


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Damn that was slick.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

This thread should be in the Pacers Forum...

Cause we don't give a ****...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

That was a nice dunk

and it is the ****ing off season, leave it in the general forum.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> This thread should be in the Pacers Forum...
> 
> Cause we don't give a ****...


Shut the **** up.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Shut the **** up.


YOU shut the **** up!
There was a rule put forth about threads belonging in Team Forums.
I don't see how anyone cares about a random Pacers player dunking on exibition thingyes...
So, yeah, **** off!

BTW, can i be admitted to the Cavs' Reverse Bandwaggon? Please, please, pretty please? :sigh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> YOU shut the **** up!
> There was a rule put forth about threads belonging in Team Forums.
> I don't see how anyone cares about a random Pacers player dunking on exibition thingyes...
> So, yeah, **** off!
> ...


No. You may not.


And Paul George is the best competition dunker in the league. That's why there's a thread


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

R-Star said:


> No. You may not.


You canadian ******! You Celine Dion lover! You Bryan Adams worshipper! 
I will post plenty in the Cavs Forum. I will provide great insight and support. I will be there for them! *I will make you love me* (no ****).
And maybe, just maybe, you will let me in... :sigh:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I know y'all are kidding so I won't edit over anything but let's act our ages okay?

And Paul George is one hell of an athlete.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> This thread should be in the Pacers Forum...
> 
> Cause we don't give a ****...


The "new mandate" thread will be a running joke until it's unstickyed!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

nothing special, moving aloing.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

That dunk was filthy. Paul George is right on the cusp of breaking out, we'll see if he ever puts it all together. I wish he was on the Bulls.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He certainly has the athletic ability to be great.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Dornado said:


> That dunk was filthy. Paul George is right on the cusp of breaking out, we'll see if he ever puts it all together. I wish he was on the Bulls.


I'm hoping he can find his role in the NBA and break out. Can't wait for him to channel some agression.


----------

